# "My Store Rewards" from Aquaticmagic



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I just bought some stuff from them and got an email saying I can get a 2% refund for joining. Has anyone done this? Seems legit, I was just wondering.


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 20, 2009)

I would be careful, that place has caused some big problems for other hobbiest when ordering live plants, but heard good things about them with dry good. Know the laws with oversea shipping of live plants and follow them-that your responsibility as a buyer not the sellers


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I know not to buy plants form a company half way across the world. I bought a bubble counter some co2 line siction cup holders and co2 line.

I was wondering about this reward deal.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> I know not to buy plants form a company half way across the world. I bought a bubble counter some co2 line siction cup holders and co2 line.
> 
> I was wondering about this reward deal.


Each time you order, the money goes up! I am currently at 4% rewards. It is automatically put back into your paypal account soon after purchase. Also, on the best offer, you can often get the co2 lines and diffusers cheaper.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I got some rewards from aquaticmagic when I purchased some stuff from them for my CO2. And yes it's legit since the money I got back was transfered to my pay pal. Actually they not the only ones that do it on ebay, it's a new thing that ebay is trying I got an invitation to sign up for the rewards program from ebay a while back. 
Aquaticmagic is not bad, the only thing that my check valve that I purchased with bubble counter was broken (I got the glass ones) so I send them and email to see if they want to send me a new one or refund my money. And I hope that they will send me a new valve. In the mean time I got couple of more check valves from them, different ones that are free shipping.


----------



## brendan_1001 (Feb 17, 2009)

The rewards program is actually done by Ebay, sellers can sign up for it. It's a partial refund, so you do not pay anything to receive the money.

I've bought from aquaticmagic a couple of times now. Riccia and Anubias come with leaves, crypts, lilies, swords and aponogetons all come as leafless roots/crowns/bulbs. I have not yet had a DOA. Generally speaking, the plants cannot compare to those at your LFS right away but it does let you acquire plants your LFS doesn't carry.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I hear AQ ships illegally, my plants nevver reached me.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I signed up for it and got like $0.50 back into my paypal so it does seem legit. I would never order plants from them though. There has been at least 1 or 2 cases on here of a government official visiting their house because of the suspect plants that Aquaticmagic sent them without following proper regulations (i.e. labeled plants as glassware).


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

There is more then enough plants going around between here and other forums that I dont see it being necessary toget plants from them. I will say though that their customer service, prices and shipping time is all very good for glassware and other items.


----------

